# Test



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

No response necessary--just checking something out while on the road.

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey! Keep your eyes on the road!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So did it go well?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it a test for him to pass, or us?!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, was wondering ha ha! 

Also of note, there is an entire forum devoted to testing should one want to continue to test. 

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I forgot to study......hope I did well.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you get a grade yet? ... Who is the instructor!?? What class is it???


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

This is like the dream of realizing at the end of the semester that you never went to a class but have to take the final and pass to graduate.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I stayed up all night once, studying for a urine (drug) test.







I must have passed, becuase I got the job.









Have fun - even with tests,
David Meashey 
P. S. I DO take air brake tests seriously.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just auditing the course so I don't have to take the test.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I just spotted this after writing it. 

You guys all flunked--"no response necessary". 

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, but you "flunked" even before that, by posting on the beginners forum instead of the testing forum









With 800 posts, posting a "test" on the beginners forum? With a one liner? 

Sorry Larry, no "newbie excuse" for you there ha ha!









Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys all flunked--"no response necessary". Larry - some people have waaaaaayyyyy too much time on their hands. hehehe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, I hope you realize we are definitely pulling your leg and having a bit of fun.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I too stayed up all night studying for a yourin test but never figured out exactly 'what I was in'.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, I wish some of my other posts had generated this much attention. And, Dwight, I agree! 

At the risk of giving anyone more jollies, a brief explanation: while reading the Beginners threads, I had a thought pertaining to a problem I'm having sending email with my home provider while away on an extended trip. The idea was to use the MLS PM feature to see if that worked OK. My test message showed that it did. If necessary I can pm a MLS member friend at home to forward messages on the outside. I then tried that and it works. 

A trip to the local Apple store determined that my attempts to overcome the problem were valid. The problem appears to be with my home service provider, who switched to a new Google-based platform just before I left. I'm on vacation now and will deal with them when I get home. 

Enough already, please. 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't respond anymore.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't reply either!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I promise.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can count on me too, mum's the word. 

(Larry, you're getting in deeper, you still did not need to post a test to the beginners forum ha ha!) 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss and I didn't get to say anything.. Over and out....Must be this Win 8 crap. lol


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

How do know your new posting isn't a test too?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah HAH! You have discovered the nefarious secret, in the cleverly disguised and innocent appearing "test".... oh the humanity!


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, I fell asleep during the test. Will there be a makeup? Wake me up if there is.


Steve


----------

